# NAB Show 2009



## NickJones (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi all of you multi-media guys, don't know how many of you would be interested in going to this, but as I got an email from Ross Video about free tickets, thaught that some of you in the US would be interested in going.

They have sminars and exibitions on 
Video Production/Post,	TV, Audio Production/Post, Radio, Film/Digital Cinema Cable, Internet, Satellite, Content Owner/Aggregators, Digital Asset, Management/Storage, Display/Digital Signage, Advertising/Public Relations, Enterprise, Telecom, Wireless, Performing Arts/Live Entertainment, Streaming,	Religious Institutions, Educational Institutions, Sports Organizations & Facilities,
Government/Military, Social Media,www.NABShow.com and the free ticket link hope this is useful to atleast some of you, enjoy!
Nick


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, I went to the show floor last year and already have my pass for this year. Since I work at night, I usually hit the floor and then head off to work. It is a great place to learn more about HD, not so good if you are still looking for SD technology. I love how they have booths set up with all kinds of objects including live models when doing demos for the cameras. This show is much larger than LDI, so give yourself time to look at everything.


----------

